
Market report: Over 10K reviews about smartwatches - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/market-report-over-10k-reviews-about-smartwatches/
======
adibalcan
I would like to know different views about this market. IDC says that
smartwatches market is in majeure decline

